# circuitos comestibles



## e-lectra (Ago 7, 2007)

¿habeis visitado esta pagina?

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/circuitsnacks

Me pareció muy graciosa y la quise compartir con vosotros, ¿que os parece? ¿funcionaran?


----------



## mabauti (Ago 7, 2007)

por que eres tan mala?! ya me dio hambre de vuelta ó_ò


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Ago 9, 2007)

Lo mejor es que en lugar de consumir APORTAN energia y te endulzan.


----------



## mroe- (Ago 14, 2007)

Seguramente funcionan, ajja muy bueno.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 14, 2007)

Joer!! cualquiera se los zampa.

Me recuerda a esos bocadillitos de las comuniones que le das el bocado y el palillo te atraviesa el paladar ( ver la constucción del transistor)

A ver si encontrais uno apto para diabédicos

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 14, 2007)

Muy rebuscado el "proyecto".

Lo bueno es que tiene 2 satisfacciones al mismo tiempo, una es el haberlo armado y sentirse orgulloso de su obra y la otra es que nunca vas a estar con el estomago vacío con ese tipo de circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Ago 14, 2007)

si te fijas bien tienen una impresora de tortas de azucar

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/candyfab


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 15, 2007)

Leche, me esta entrando hambre 

Salu2


----------



## ChaD (Sep 2, 2007)

Hay que estar al pedo, no? Ni da para ponerse a ubicar las cosas en su lugar...... O sere muy ansioso?


----------



## ciri (Oct 13, 2007)

JAJA.

falta poco para mi cumpleaños.

ya se que motivo le voy a poner a la torta!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Cuidado que te das un correntazo al morderla. jajajajajaja


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 13, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Cuidado que te das un correntazo al morderla. jajajajajaja




CLaro en el unico lugar donde podes encontrar un capacitor de 100 faradios. =P


----------

